# Milly looks old when she's asleep



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

It's easy for me to forget that Millydawg is 11ish. She hasn't slowed down at all since I got her, if anything, she is more active now than ever before. Sure, her face is now almost completely white, but that doesn't stop her from racing around like a lunatic chasing squirrels and birds! She loves hikes, playing, belly rubs, traveling, etc.

But, I just noticed she seems kind of old when she's asleep. She's snuggled up next to me in bed right now, snoring away like normal, but her little face looks soooooooo old! Her body is completely relaxed and limp when she's in bed with me, and she just seems so much older when she's not raising around! I never realized it before now.

Shhhh! Don't tell Milly! She still thinks she's a young little whippersnapper! This picture was taken last summer when she was 10ish. We're headed up to Vermont a week from Thursday for a little vacation, and hopefully she'll enjoy Caspian Lake just as much this summer as she did last!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is what is inside that counts. I love to see great spirit in older golden's. I swear they are eternal puppies. Caue and Oakly are always amazed by their 12 year old "cousin" lab who can kick their butts in any swimming races.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great picture. It looks like Miss Milly is walking on water. I would have never thought she is a older girl. She is only as old as she feels.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

They do have great hearts, don't they?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow - miss Milly sure does take a nice picture. I remember some of her other ones and she sure does have a lot of energy. So pretty too.

I'm sure that when she is asleep you are just not seeing her soul looking out. Her soul is forever young.

I hope you two have a great vacation!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

10? She's looks like she is in her prime the way she is running!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

She looks like she is really enjoying herself! Redheads are great...I miss my Millie.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember feeling the same way about my Sam. It seemed to hit me all at once, just how old he was getting. One day he was as youthful as ever and the next he just wasn't. Sam started to slow down just after he turned 10, not a huge drop in stamina, but noticeable. Then, after turning 11 he started balking at stairs, not every set of stairs, mostly outdoor deck stairs that were steep or a set of stairs he was unfamiliar with. It wasn't until just after his 12th birthday that he stopped climbing stairs altogether. It broke my heart to leave him at the foot of the stairs when we went to bed, so I'd sneak downstairs after hubby fell sleep and sleep on the couch with Sam sleeping under me.

It is bittersweet to watch them age...but we wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's so hard watching them get old.  My dear dog is truly a puppy at heart - she bounds into the water - she moves like a puppy - she runs and squirms. Someone who met her just last week, said, "she's almost TEN?? She looks like a puppy!" She truly does. 

But then I see her AFTER her big swim or big run - stiffly getting up, not always able to jump up onto my bed by herself. And of course, there's her tell-tale wise, old, grey face. It does break my heart. But she's in such good physical shape - other than the stiffness - I'm hoping I'll have her for another 10 years!


----------

